# Turn off DHCP in internet sharing?



## JumpMaster (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm in a dorm on campus and we can't have DHCP stuff so my question is this: when I activate internet sharing in the sharing tab of System Preferences is there a way that i can make it so it doesn't assign IP addresses but rather just supplies a path to the network so that the clients can request an ip from the main DHCP (like my airport express) 

or do i even need to worry about it since i'm sharing my wireless connection through my ethernet port to a friends laptop who doesn't have wireless.

the reason that i'm worried is that my AiportExpress was assigning ip's to people on ethernet... (and that was bad. i got my port shut off for that  )


----------



## Pengu (Nov 13, 2004)

why not just get a small switch. plug it in to your network port. plug in the airport so you can use wireless. let your "friend" plug into the switch. simple.


----------



## JumpMaster (Nov 14, 2004)

network port is in bedroom, we were working in the living room so I my PB on wireless and Internet sharing out ethernet and a cable going between the two lap tops.


----------



## Pengu (Nov 14, 2004)

ok. either way. it should only be "sharing" on the port you select, not the airport connection too... um. only other thing is to run a cable from one room to the next.


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 14, 2004)

If you share the connection from behind a router,
no one should be able to tell what you are doing.

Use a router that can be configured as  a DHCP server, 
and the only IP address visible to the network will be
the one from the router.

I have 6 computers pulling DHCP IP addresses
from a firewall router that shows on the network 
as a single connection.


----------



## mdnky (Nov 14, 2004)

g/re/p hit it right on the money.  We do a similar thing (home and at the office) and outside of our network everything is transparent.


----------



## chevy (Nov 14, 2004)

I do the same with a ZyXel wireless router. WAN is wired.


----------



## JumpMaster (Nov 14, 2004)

The problem that i was having is that somehow stupid windows machines were that were on the outside were getting ip's from my system and then that messed up their windows networking...


----------

